# Sticky  Rainbow Bridge Tribute (Author Unknown)



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I found this and thought I'd share - there's many people who've lost their beloved birds.


*"Weep not for me though I am gone*
*Into that gentle night*
*Grieve if you will, not for long*
*Upon my soul's sweet flight.*
*I am at peace, my soul's at rest*
*There is no need for tears.*
*For all your love I was so blessed*
*For all those many years.*
*There is no pain, I suffer not,*
*the fear now all is gone.*
*Put now these things out of your thoughts*
*in your memory I live on.*
*Remember not my fight for breath*
*Remember not the strife*
*Please do not dwell upon my death,*
*But celebrate my life."*​


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats sweet
A hole new way at looking at it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is so sweet!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you for posting that. It's perfect timing.


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

a great thought... it made me cry but the meaning behind it is important for me I think.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww bless that is so sweet


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That makes feel so much better from Sunny dieing yesterday. Thank-you. My sweet Sunny.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats so sweet.
It made me cry, that poem can go for anyone/anything that has passed , that poem is truely beautiful, it touched my heart!


----------



## singal.mukul (Oct 22, 2011)

Amazingly heart warming poem, especially for all those of us who've lost a little friend.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's beautiful 
Thank you for sharing


----------

